# Obese lazy bloke turning it around



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Figured I'd begin a log here so I have some evidence I'm going somewhere in case the diary falls into my kids' hands. Just have to remember to update.

Weights pogramme for summer (no track work, drills and mobility only).

Sunday:

Warm up lower: toe jumps, high knees, mobility

Weighted jumps 4×3+ (increasing sets over time)

Weighted step ups 4×8+

Band hamstring clawbacks 4×8+

Single leg calf raises (explosive) 4 sets

Lying leg raises/butt kicks 4 sets each

Band pull aparts 4 sets

Monday:

Warm up upper: mobility, press ups, bands

Weighted press ups/neutral grip pull ups (alternating) 4×6+, 3×4+

Rope rows with a barbell 4×6+

DB shoulder press 3×6+

Band archer pulls 3×8+

Wrist roller 2-3 sets each way.

Wednesday:

Power clean/clean high pull 5×2, or to DM(1-2)

Olympic squat (warm up to 60%), quarter squat 4×5+

Romanian deadlift 4×5+

Dip belt calf raises 4 sets

Leg raises/butt kicks 4 sets each

Band pull aparts

Friday:

Incline dumbell press/wide grip pull ups (alternated) 4×8+, 3×8+

Inverted rope rows 3×8+

Upright rope rows 3×8+

Lying triceps extensions (last set supersetted with decline press with same weight) 3×5+

Band face pulls 3×8+

Wrist roller 2-3 sets both ways.


----------



## paxman85. (Oct 8, 2019)

Current stats?

welcome to the site buddy


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

paxman85. said:


> Current stats?
> 
> welcome to the site buddy


 Thanks!

Height 5' 10", weight 15 st 12 lbs, waist 40", chest 48", body fat (eyeball estimate) 25%-ish. Upper arm 14", thigh 27".

"Blessed" with long limbs so would never make a bodybuilder ?

On my 6th week of training today. Not done any exercise at all for two years and eaten and drunk badly.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Ok, so today...

Weighted press ups (22.5kg) 6.6.6.9

Neutral grip pull ups 4.3.3 *

Rope/barbell row things (60kg) 6.6.6.9

Dumbbell shoulder press (38kg) 6.6.10

Archer pulls (purple band) 12.10.10

Wrist roller (16kg) 2 sets flexors, 2 sets extensors. Slow on descent.

*pull ups felt weak today. Weighed at 15 st 13 lbs. Was aiming for 3×5

Notes: no earl grey left, had to drink water during training. Buy earl grey bags.I


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Power clean (50kg) 2×2 (55kg) 2×2 (60kg) 2, DM 65kg

Olympic squat (50kg) 5 (55kg) 5 (60kg) 5

Quarter squat (75kg) 5.5.5.5

Romanian DL (70kg) 5.5.5.8

Calf raises (25kg) 15 (30kg) 12.12.14

Leg raises (3kg) 12.10.8

Notes: shorts ripped on Olympic squats, didn't attempt 65kg. Removed butt kicks from Wednesday session. Band pull aparts (black band) between RDL sets. Didn't attempt 4th leg raise set due to back tightness and pain in the hip. Forgot to count QS sets, so only 5 reps on last set. PC DM felt good.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Incline DB press (43kg) 8.8.8.11

Alternated with wide grip band assisted pull ups (purple band) 10. (Black band) 5.6

Inverted rope rows 8.8.8.8

Upright DB rows (switched from rope) (28kg) 8.8.11

Lying triceps extension/pull over (+ last set superset with decline close grip triceps bar press - same weight)

(20kg) 5.5.7(+12)

Face pulls (purple band) 11.11.12

Wrist roller (16kg) 2 sets each direction, alternated, slow descent.

Notes: wrist roller felt hard today, hands too sweaty and no chalk.

All other movements felt good. First day doing incline DBs, felt a little light.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

YoelD said:


> shorts ripped on Olympic squats


 I've had that happen to me in the gym. I forgot to bring my gym kit to work so bought some shorts from the gym. Cheap things ripped in the middle of a set, I finished the set though and got me money back.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

monkeybiker said:


> I've had that happen to me in the gym. I forgot to bring my gym kit to work so bought some shorts from the gym. Cheap things ripped in the middle of a set, I finished the set though and got me money back.


 Really annoying, they were my favourite pair. Need to dig out my weightlifting shorts.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Weighted jumps (23kg) 3.3.3.5

Weighted step ups (17"/33kg) 6.6.6.11

Clawbacks (purple band) 8.8.8.8

SL calf raise 10.10.8.7

Leg raises + butt kicks (3) 12+12.8+8*

*stopped after second set, pain in right hip (recurring injury).

Notes: too damn hot, kids kept nicking my dumbbells


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

As of today:

Weight 15 st 9 lbs (smidgen under, rounded up)

Waist 39.5"


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Weighted press ups (25kg) 6.6.6.8

Neutral grip pull ups 5.4.5 (deadhang 2 second pause at bottom)

Rope rows (62.5) 6.6.6.7

DB shoulder press (40.5kg) 6.6.6

Archer pulls (purple band) 12.12.10

Wrist roller (16kg) 3 sets forward, 2 sets backward. Slow descent. Took longer break and third reverse set.

Notes: press ups and pull ups felt good. Rows and SP felt stiff. Had to briefly pause to get last SP rep - felt slight stretch reflex during last set.

Will stick with same weights next week, aim for 4×8+ on press ups.

Might consider increasing wrist roller and shortening rope. Currently 12 reps per hand to fully wind up forwards, 16 reps per hand winding fully up backwards


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Power cleans (r: 50-60kg) (50kg) 2 (55kg) 2.2 (57.5kg) 2 (60kg) 2

Olympic squats 5s to 65kg

Quarter squat (80kg) 5.5.5.7 (started going deeper towards end, no pins)

RDL (75kg) 5.5.5.8

Calf raises (35kg) 16 (40kg) 10.10.10

Notes: no leg raises due to hip issue. Need to book in with physio when possible.

Do not go deep on quarter squats, keep to 90° knee angle.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Went so-so, today:

Incline DB press (48kg) 8.8.8.8

Alternated with Band assisted pull ups (black band) 8.6.6

Inverted rope rows 9.9.8.9 *

DB upright rows (30.5kg) 8.8.8

Lying TE/pullover with triceps bar superset on last (22.5kg) 6.6.6+12

Face pulls (purple band) 16.12.12

Wrist roller (17kg) 3 sets forwards, 2 sets backwards, normal manner.

Notes: felt off today, so didn't push it. Inverted rows felt worst, especially in biceps tendons. Stretch pain in left long head on triceps extensions.

Had bad anxiety in the morning so longer rest between incline DB/pull ups sets. Total session lasted 1 hr 20 mins.

Performed wrist roller between face pull sets.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Waist measurement today: 39"


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Weighted jumps (23kg) 3.3 (25.5kg) 3.3 (28kg) 3

Weighted step ups (4 sets each leading leg) (38kg) 8.8.8.8

Band clawbacks (purple band) 8.8.8.8

SL calf raises 12.9.8.8

Leg raises/butt kicks (3) 8/15.

Notes: stopped legs raises due to hip pain. From this week, butt kicks/high knees only. Otherwise, everything felt good. Move up weights on step ups, consider higher TM for jumps


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

First progress photos.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)




----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)




----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today;

Weighted press ups (25kg) 8.8.8.10

NG pull ups 5.4.5

Rope rows (62.5kg) 7.7.7.8

DB shoulder press (40.5kg) 6.6.8

Archer pulls (green band) 8.8.6

Wrist roller (17kg) 3 sets each way.

Notes. Felt weak on pull ups today. Last rep was a bit of a strain.

Bit faigued, add some simple carbs prior to training.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Power clean (55kg) 2 (57.5kg) 2 (60kg) 2.2 (62.5) 2

Olympic squat 5s to 70kg

Quarter squat (85kg) 5.5.5.5

Romanian deadlift (80kg) 5.5.5.5

Calf raises (45kg) 12.10.12.12.

Notes: wore belt for last two sets of quarter squat, small pain in lower back. Believe related to the hip pain. No leg raises. Pull aparts between exercises.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Incline dumbbell press (48kg*) 8* (50.5kg) 8.8.11

Alternated with band assisted pull ups (black band) 8.6.7

Inverted rope rows 9.8.7.6**

Upright dumbbell rows (33kg) 8***

Lateral raises (18kg) 8.8

Triceps extensions + tricep bar press on last set (25kg) 8.8.8+10

Face pulls (green band) 8.8.8

Wrist roller (18kg) 2 sets each way****

Notes:

* wrong weight on DBs during first set

** kids untied the rope, started at lower angle (back touched floor in bottom. Pain in right elbow, biceps, brachioradialis

*** ditched upright rows due to pain from rows. Stick with lat raises indefinitely

**** addition of 1kg made a HUGE difference. Wound around 1/2 - 3/4 way up; around 8 reps per hand forwards, 10 reps per hand backwards. Stick with weight indefinitely.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Weighted jumps (28kg) 3.3.3.3 (33kg) 3

Step ups (38kg) 6.6.6.8 (each leg)

Band clawbacks (purple band) 9.10.10.10

SL calf raises 15 (+5kg) 8.8.8

Notes: started creatine supplement, won't measure weight weekly for a while as expect to add a few lbs of water.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Note for Friday:

Swap inverted row for swiss bar deadstop row. Start at 60kg, 4×8+


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Not the greatest day today. Weight has risen over 16 stone 1.

Weighted press ups (27.5kg) 6.6.6.6

Alternated with neutral grip pull ups 3.3.3

Rope row (65kg) 6.6.6.6

Dumbbell shoulder press (43kg) 6.6.6

Archer pulls (green band) 8.10.8

Wrist roller (18kg) only one set each way, interrupted by phone.

Notes:

Terrible sleep, added weight, weak on pull ups. Keep all weights steady.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Power clean (55kg) 2 (60kg) 2 (65kg) 2.2 (67.5kg) 2, DM = 70kg

Olympic squat 5s to 75kg (75kg) 5.5

Quarter squat (85kg) 5 (90kg) 5.5

Romanian deadlift (85kg) 5.5.5.6

Calf raises (50kg) 12.12.12.12

Notes:

Kids decided to play "hide daddy's 1.25kg plates". Had to jump up 5kg on squats and dl instead of planned 2.5kg.

Last rep of Oly squat felt a pop in right Achilles tendon followed by pain. Pain went after 5 minutes, no signs of injury but keep noted.

RDL felt difficult - couldn't feel the stretch well, or the hamstrings working. May have to reduce weight.

Band pull aparts (purple band) between exercises and in w/u and c/d.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Pull ups seem to be becoming more fatiguing. Consider doing singles and doubles between all non-pulling sets, staying far from failure until further notice.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

(Changes: pull ups between sets, far from failure).

Incline DB press (53kg) 8.8.8.8

Swiss bar deadstop row (60kg) 8.8.8.8

Lateral raises (18kg) 8.8.8

Lying triceps extensions + tricep bar press on last set (27.5kg) 6.6.7+8

Face pulls (green band) 10.8.8

Wrist roller (18kg) 2 sets forwards, 2 sets backwards.

Total accrued pull ups: 17

Notes:

Stick with pull ups between sets indefinitely. Aim: 6+ in set without nearing failure. DO NOT approach failure, monitor speed of ascent. All done from paused deadhang.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Had to skip today due to Achilles pain. Meant missing out on two of my favourite exercises. Pretty annoyed.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Weighted press ups (27.5kg) 6.6.6.8

Rope rows (65kg) 6.6.6.10

Dumbbell shoulder press (43kg) 6.6.8

Archer pulls (green band) 11.10.8

Wrist roller (18kg) 2 sets each both directions.

Pull ups total - 21

Notes: struggled on second set of wrist roller (forwards).

Waist: 38.5"

Weight" 15 st 13lbs


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Keep it up mate, waist is melting away!


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Ares said:


> Keep it up mate, waist is melting away!


 Seems to fluctuate a little, but there's definitely been an improvement.

Cheers for the kind words!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

YoelD said:


> Seems to fluctuate a little, but there's definitely been an improvement.
> 
> Cheers for the kind words!


 I'm a fraction taller, a little lighter yet my gut measurement is greater than yours.. so I know how good it feels to drop an inch! Been super inactive this year and drank/ate way too much for most of it, bit like you.

You're clearly not new to lifting, think you've still got a solid base under the chub mate. I tend to be inactive on here these days but I'll check in when I remember, good luck with it!


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Ares said:


> I'm a fraction taller, a little lighter yet my gut measurement is greater than yours.. so I know how good it feels to drop an inch! Been super inactive this year and drank/ate way too much for most of it, bit like you.
> 
> You're clearly not new to lifting, think you've still got a solid base under the chub mate. I tend to be inactive on here these days but I'll check in when I remember, good luck with it!


 Yeah, it's been a couple of years but I don't think I'm doing to badly with retaining some muscle. The difference in my lower body strength has been much more pronounced, however. No doubt that's a remnant from the injuries over the previous few decades as well as a lot of sitting recently.

I stuck some recent photos up, albeit taken on my extremely basic camera phone. Reckon I can make out some muscle underneath the "padding" I've accumulated.

You hoping to get back to it soon?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

YoelD said:


> Yeah, it's been a couple of years but I don't think I'm doing to badly with retaining some muscle. The difference in my lower body strength has been much more pronounced, however. No doubt that's a remnant from the injuries over the previous few decades as well as a lot of sitting recently.
> 
> I stuck some recent photos up, albeit taken on my extremely basic camera phone. Reckon I can make out some muscle underneath the "padding" I've accumulated.
> 
> You hoping to get back to it soon?


 Yeah I know what you mean! Squatting has always taken the biggest nose dive for me after a period of inactivity, I guess that's just because of the sheer CNS recruitment though, movement patterns and mobility etc come back quick enough.

I got my arse in gear about a month ago, have dropped 10lb and 2" off the waist from just running and ditching alcohol/bread, just waiting for a barbell and some weights to be delivered so I can start doing a bit at home. Reckon I've got another stone to go before the moobs are no more, but I'll get there :lol:


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Ares said:


> Yeah I know what you mean! Squatting has always taken the biggest nose dive for me after a period of inactivity, I guess that's just because of the sheer CNS recruitment though, movement patterns and mobility etc come back quick enough.
> 
> I got my arse in gear about a month ago, have dropped 10lb and 2" off the waist from just running and ditching alcohol/bread, just waiting for a barbell and some weights to be delivered so I can start doing a bit at home. Reckon I've got another stone to go before the moobs are no more, but I'll get there :lol:


 You're doing well mate!

You have a journal on here?

I need to lose at least 3 stone before my 100m means anything these days.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Still have pain in Achilles. Warmed up to 60kg power clean and found it too slow to continue. Cannot get to bottom in squat, decided to cancel after a few attempts at 60kg.

Tallied 10 pull ups and a couple of pull apart sets.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Incline DB press (53kg) 12 (55.5kg) 8.8.8

Swissbar dead stop rows (65kg) 6.6.6.8

Lat raises (18kg) 8.8.10

Lying triceps extension + triceps bar press on last set (27.5kg) 10 (30kg) 6.6+7

Face pulls (green band) 12.11.12

Wrist roller (18kg) stopped after first sets.

Accrued pull ups: 25

Notes:

Left elbow pain during wrist roller.? golfer's elbow. Drop exercise for four weeks, do rehab.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Yesterday. For some reason it didn't post:

Weighted jumps (28kg) 3.3 (30.5kg) 3.3 (33kg) 3

Step ups (38kg) 8.8.8

Clawbacks (purple band) 12.12.12.10

SL calf raises (5kg) 12.10.8.10

Notes: achilles felt fine on jumps. Little wobbly with step ups, stopped a set short.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Weighted press ups (30kg) 5.6.6.8

Rope rows (65kg)8.8.8.8

DB shoulder press (45.5kg) 5.5.8

Archer pulls (green band) 15.10.12

Accrued pull ups 34.

Notes:

Intended to do 3x5 for press ups and shoulder press. Weight felt good so stuck to 4x6+ after first set of press ups. Rows felt difficult, aiming for 4x8+. Next Monday shorten band for archer pulls instead of using the orange band (too large a leap in resistance).


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Due to various accumulated aches and pains (had steadily increased weight for 13 weeks), took the rest of the week off and changing things up slightly tomorrow. Lower body only once per week as working on mobility and specific drills between weights.

Monday:

Bench press 4x3-5

Rope rows 4x9+

DB shoulder press 3x5+

Archer pulls 3x10+

Wide grip pull ups between bench sets (low reps) .

Wednesday:

Weighted jumps 4x3

Snatch pulls 5x2

Stepups 3x6+

Band leg extensions 3x10+

Calf raises 4x10+

Friday:

Incline DB press 4x9+

Swissbar DS row 4x5+

Lat raises 3x9+

Triceps extensions (+press) 3x6-10

Face pulls 3x10+

WG pull ups between incline sets (low reps)


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Bench press (75kg) 5.5.5.6

Rope rows (55kg) 10.10.10.10

DB shoulder press (40.5kg) 9.8.8

Archer pulls (green band) 12.10.10

Wide grip pull ups total: 12

Notes:

Made some in-session changes. Changing rows and shoulder press to 8-12 reps. Stick with these numbers for 6-8 weeks. Stayed away from failure and heavy weight on bench, getting used to movement. Will change to 3x5 then a back off set or two with around 20% less weight, higher reps. Stuck with 75-80kg while I gain confidence on the flat bench. Hate the movement.

Stick to narrow grip bench.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Fairly awful day:

Weighted jumps (28kg) 3 (30.5kg) 3 (33kg) 3.3

Snatch high pull (50kg) 2 (55kg) 2.2.2.2

Bulgarian split squat (33kg) 5.5.5

SL calf raises (16.5kg) 8.8.8

Notes:

Switched out exercises at last minute, starting light, keep reduced volume for at least a month.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Made some changes in programming weights, much the same as I did back in 2006-8. Ramping work sets, stick with minimum for each session, increase load to daily max based on first set. Always hit minimum load, deloading occurs naturally.

Wide grip pull ups 4

Incline DB press (53kg) 12 (58kg) 6 (60.5kg) 7. May attempt 63kg next week.

Swiss dead stop row (60kg) 16 (70kg) 9 (75kg) 7 (77.5kg) 5. Increase minimum to 65kg next week.

Lat raises (18kg) 12 (20.5kg) 8

Lying triceps extensions (25kg) 10 (30kg) 7

Face pulls (green band) 12.10

Wide grips pull ups 4

Notes:

Feel more positive about training, more in control of volume and fatigue than straight sets. Deloads occur naturally based on how first set performance goes. Definitely look forward to training more in the morning.

Pull ups not taken to failure. Forgot to add press ups to warm up.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Wide grip pull ups 4

Narrow grip bench (65kg) 12 (70kg) 9 (75kg) 8 (80kg) 5

Rope rows (50kg) 12 (55kg) 9 (60kg) 8 (65kg) 6

DB shoulder press (38kg) 12 (40.5kg) 7 (43kg) 6

Incline arrowheads (8kg) 12 (10.5kg) 10 (13kg) 10

Wide grip pull ups 4

Dumbbell curls (23kg) 8

Notes:

Bench felt good, last set stopped short of failure. Shoulders a little weak on left side.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Wide grip pull ups 4

Weighted jumps triples up to 38kg

Snatch high pulls doubles up to 70kg

Bulgarian split squats fives up to 35.5

SL calf raises (11.5kg) 10 (16.5kg) 8


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Pull ups 5

Incline DB press (55.5kg) 11 (60.5) 8 (63) 6

Swissbar dead stop rows (65kg) 12 (72.5) 9 (77.5) 7 (80) 5

Lat raises (19kg) 11 (20.5) 8

Lying triceps extensions (25kg) 12 (30) 7

Incline DB Y lift (8kg) 8.8.8

Pull ups 4

Notes:

Grip slipping on pull ups, hit failure on last rep.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

WG pull ups 4

Bench (narrow grip) (67.5kg) 11 (72.5) 9 (77.5) 6 (82.5) 5

Rope ropes (52.5) 14 (57.5) 8 (62.5) 8 (67.5) 6

DB shoulder press (39) 12 (43) 7 (45.5) 5

Incline arrowheads (13) 12 (15.5) 10

DB curls (23) 10 (25.5) 8

WG pull ups 3

Wrist roller (18) both directions, slow descent.

Notes:

Minor pain in left elbow on wrist roller. Pull ups felt a little weak.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Snatch pulls. Doubles to 75kg.

Olympic squats. Triples to 85kg

RDL 60kg x 12

Calf raises. 55kg x 16

Notes: only slight popping in Achilles during last set of squats. No pain. Stopped at 85kg


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Neutral grip pull ups ladder: 1.2.3.4

Incline dumbbell press (58) 11 (63) 7 (65.5) 5

Swissbar dead stop row (67.5) 12 (72.5) 10 (77.5) 7 (80) 6

Lateral raises (19) 12 (20.5) 7

Lying triceps extensions (27.5) 10 (32.5) 6

Incline Y raise (8) 14 (10.5) 11 (13) 7

Notes:

Rows felt more difficult today. Left shoulder pain on Lat raises.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Yesterday

Weighted jumps. Triples to 35.5kg

Bulgarian split squats 5s to 35.5kg

Toe bounces 32.5kg 30seconds


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today

Fat grip pull ups (attempt at ladders) 1.2.1

Bench press* (70) 12 (77.5) 5* (85) 3* (75) 8

Rope landmine row thingy (55) 12 (60) 8 (65) 7 (70) 5

DB shoulder press (40.5) 10 (43) 7 (48) 5

Arrowheads (13) 14 (15.5) 11 (18) 8

DB curls (23) 12 (25.5) 8 (28) 6

* first bench set went very well, estimated failure to be 14 reps. Made the mistake of jumping up too quickly and resulting bench sets went less than expected. Added extra set as 75kg. Debating deload for next week, based on performance of first set.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Snatch high pulls, Doubles to 80k (5kg increments).

RDL snatch grip 62.5 x 10

Fat grip farmers walk 20m 50kg, 55kg, 60kg.

Notes:

Grip weak, added farmers walks with fat grips. Started at total load =1/2 body weight (~50kg). Increase distance when at 75% work up to 60m x 3


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Neutral grip pull ups ladder 1.2.3.4..5

Incline DB press (58) 12 (63) 7 (65.5) 6

Swissbar dead stop rows (70) 12 (75) 8 (80)7 (82.5) 5

Lateral raises (20.5) 10 (21.5) 8 (22.5) 7

Lying triceps extensions (27.5) 14 (32.5) 8 (35) 5

Incline Urlacher raises (10.5) 15 (13) 12 (15.5) 8

Notes:

Middle sets on heavy compounds felt heavier than usual. Lightest and heaviest sets felt OK.

Added Urlacher raises, really felt it in the shoulders. Loving the movement so far.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today

Weighted jumps triples to 38kg

Bulgarian split squats fives to 38kg

Lower back went. Not happy.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

1Did surprisingly well today compared to last Monday. However, my grip was a little weak. Fat grip pull ups, my hand was slipping on the second rep. Rows, I had to reset my grip during the second and third work set.

Fat grip pull up ladder 1.2(just).1

Narrow grip bench (72.5) 12 (77. 5) 10 (82.5) 6 (87.5) 5

Rope landminerow thingies (57. 5) 11 (62.5) 9 (67.5) 6 (72.5) 5

Dumbbell shoulder press (40.5) 13 (45.5) 6 (50.5) 4

Incline arrowheads (15.5) 14 (18) 10 (20.5) 7

Dumbbell curls (25.5) 12 (28) 7 (30.5) 6

Notes:

Surprised myself on bench, hit double the reps with 77.5 as last week. Could have hit 14 with 72.5 to absolute failure.

Little disappointed with my grip strength, felt like it would be solid on the firdt rep of the pull up ladder.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Snatch pulls doubles from 55kg to 85kg, 5kg increments

Fat grip farmers walks:

25m 63kg*

20m 68kg.73kg.78kg*

Snatch grip RDL 65kg x 10

Notes:

Actually weighed the triceps bars and they're 6.85kg each. Assume 6.5kg for ease, i.e. 13kg for the pair.

Did a pseudo-stripper pull on snatch pulls at 80kg. Corrected on 85kg.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Neutral grip pull up ladder 1.2.3.4.5.6(just)

Incline dumbbell press (60.5) 11 (65.5) 7 (68) 5

Swissbar dead stop rows (72.5) 12 (77.5) 8 (82.5) 6 (85) 8

Lateral raises (20.5) 11 (21.5) 9 (22.5) 7

Lying triceps extensions (31.5) 10 (34) 8 (36.5) 5

Incline Urlacher raise (13) 12 (15.5) 10

Wrist roller (18) up and down, both directions.

Notes: hot today, feel like crap.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good progress log.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> Good progress log.


 Thanks.

Made some minor changes as and when called for, and also reduced lower body work quite a bit. Because of the sprint training the most important factor at the moment is recovery. I'm sticking to a normal training year template even though there's no competitions for me, and will add in heavy leg training later in the year.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Fat grip pull ups ladder attempt 1.2.1.1

Narrow grip bench (75) 12 (80) 8 (85) 6 (90) 5

Ropey landminey thingy row (60) 11 (65) 9 (70) 7 (72.5) 6

Dumbbell shoulder press (43) 11 (48) 6 (50.5) 4

Arrowheads (18) 13 (20.5) 9 (21.5) 8

Dumbbell curls (28) 11 (30.5) 7

Notes:

Hard to progress on fat grip pull ups. Weight has increased to 16st 2lbs.

Middle sets on compounds hardest, lightest and heaviest sets feel solid.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Bad enough doing sprint training in this weather. Sod adding in any weights and farmers walks outside today.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Neutral grip pull up ladder 1.2.3.4.5.6(just got the 6th)

Incline dumbbell press (60.5) 12 (65.5) 7 (70.5) 5

Swissbar dead stop rows (75) 12 (80) 8 (85) 7 (87.5) 5 (just got the 5th)

Lateral raises (20.5) 14 (22.5) 10 (23.5) 7

Lying triceps extensions (31.5) 14 (36.5) 8 (39) 5

Inckine Urlacher raises (13) 15 (15.5) 11 (18) 7

Wrist roller (18) both directions.

Notes:

Pull ups felt harder on the last two sets today. Rest periods shorter than normal. Otherwise felt good despite poor sleep last three nights.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Sundays now sprint training only.

Lower body will be on Wednesdays, focused on power and starting strength.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Fat grip pull ups ladder attempt 1.2.2 (just missed third).

Narrow grip bench press (77.5) 12 (82.5) 8 (87.5) 6 (92.5) 5

Rope landmine row (62.5) 11 (67.5) 9 (72.5) 7 (75) 5

Dumbbell shoulder press (45.5) 11(48) 7 (50.5) 5

Arrowheads (20.5) 12 (23) 8

Dumbbell curls (28) 13 (30.5) 7

Notes:

As always, lightest and heaviest sets of bench and rows felt the best. Too much stretch reflex on shoulder presses. Arrowheads felt a little too heavy. Stick to same weights on shoulder press and Arrowheads.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Bit of a cock up today

Neutral grip pull up ladder (10kg) 1.2.3

Incline dumbbell press (63) 10 (68) 6 (73) 4

Swissbar dead stop row (80) 11 (85) 7 (90) 5

Lateral raises (23) 11 (25.5) 7

Lying triceps extensions (36.5) 11 (41.5) 5

Incline Urlacher raises (15.5) 12 (18) 9

Wrist roller (19) both ways to failure

Notes:

Meant to add 5kg to pull ups, not 10kg. As a result they went badly, couldn't feel anything in the back. Next week only add 5kg.

Incline press felt very heavy. Wasn't sure if form went off. May reduce weight next week to 63, 65.5 68 kg.

Rows felt better with less sets.


----------



## IainF (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks like you are making good progress bud. Will watch with interest.

I did something similar with my weighted pull ups a few weeks ago and I completed 17.5kg X 10 reps...I was meant to and12.5 and in my mind it was 12.5. if I had known it was 17.5 I might have given up at 7 or 8!!


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

IainF said:


> Looks like you are making good progress bud. Will watch with interest.
> 
> I did something similar with my weighted pull ups a few weeks ago and I completed 17.5kg X 10 reps...I was meant to and12.5 and in my mind it was 12.5. if I had known it was 17.5 I might have given up at 7 or 8!!


 I like doing ladders because it's a pain to warm up for pull ups (plus I'm a fat, out of shape, drinker, so don't have the best strength). I've never been much of a fan of high rep work, especially as it really messes with my joints. So doing a ladder and focusing on total reps suits me better.

Been a long time (around a decade and a half) since I did high reps of pull ups,and my record stood at 32 (the first 25 were what you'd call good reps). Of course I was 5 stone lighter back then, had a gymnastics and Judo background, and had joined the Royal Marines. A far cry from the state I'm in now.

Basically if I do more tha 20 accumulated reps in the ladder then I add weight.


----------



## IainF (Aug 17, 2020)

Jesus, if you had 32 reps in you that's awesome. Sure the numbers will come back quickly.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

IainF said:


> Jesus, if you had 32 reps in you that's awesome. Sure the numbers will come back quickly.


 I dunno, these days the joints take a beating.


----------



## IainF (Aug 17, 2020)

Neutral grip? All I do these days. Straight bar for high reps destroys 35 year old elbows!


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

IainF said:


> Neutral grip? All I do these days. Straight bar for high reps destroys 35 year old elbows!


 I do neutral grip on a Friday. Use fat grips on a Monday because my grip is fairly weak on pulling exercises.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Minor programming changes for upper body weights:

Monday:

Fat grip pull ups ladder

Narrow grip bench oress

Rope Landmine Rows

Incline dumbbell press (higher angle, 3° rather than 2.5°)

Arrowheads

Dumbbell curls

Incline Arrowheads

Friday:

Neutral grip pull ups ladder

Standing barbell press

Swissbar dead stop rows

Flat/decline dumbbell press (go by feel on Friday)

Urlacher raises/reverse flies/high chest supported rows (debate on Friday)

Lying triceps extensions

Wrist roller.

Figured dumbbell shoulder press is getting too much of a cheat movement and haemorrhoid. Been going too heavy chasing numbers on Incline DB as well. Plus heavy presses on Monday are getting harder to recover from.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today (switched a few things round, didn't go quite as planned):

Fat grip pull ups 1.2.2.1.1.1

Bench press (80) 12 (90) 6 (95) 4

Rope landmine rows (65) 11 (70) 7 (75) 6 (grip kept slipping)

Incline dumbbell press (higher angle) (53) 10 (58) 7

Chest supported dumbbell rows (43) 11 (45.5) 7

Lat raises (23) 11 (25.5) 7

Dumbbell curls (30.5) 10 (33) 6

Notes:

Felt a little weak in the grip today doing rows. Reduced number of sets until heaviest set reaches over 7 reps.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Neutral grip pull ups ladder (5kg) 1.2.3.3*

Barbell press (49) 12 (54) 7 (59) 5

Swissbar dead stop rows (80) 12 (85) 8 (90) 5

Decline dumbbell press (63) 13 (68) 5

Chest supported dumbbell rows (43) 13 (45.5) 9 (48) 7

Lying triceps extensions (39) 11 (44) 5

Notes:

Pull ups harder than expected. Difficult to get to 3 reps, no idea why. Have to get used to decline press, pecs pretty weak.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Note on changes.

As heaviest weight on bench was <5 reps, consider switching to reverse pyramid for heavy, bilateral, compounds on Monday (bench, rows), and stick with normal pyramid programming for dumbbells and isolations (Incline press, CSR, lat raises, curls). Begin with 3rm and reduce by 5-10kg each successive set (harder to gauge than standard pyramid).

Consider same for Swissbar rows.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Deload week.

Today:

Band assisted pull ups 4.4.4

Bench press (50) 8.8.8

Rope landmine row (40) 8.8.8

RPE: 5


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Deload week:

Barbell press (31.5) 8.8.8

Chest supported DB row (28) 8.8.8

Decline DB press (33) 8.8.8

RPE = 4


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Deload week.

Band assisted NG pull ups 5.5.5

Incline DB press (30.5) 8.8.8

Swissbar dead stop rows (50) 8.8.8

RPE 4


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Few tweeks to the routine.

Today:

Bench press (102.5) 3 (92.5) 7 (85) 10 (80) 12

Rope landmine row (65) 7.7.8

DB OH press (45.5) 7.7.7

Band assisted pull ups (ppl) 8.7.7

Notes:

Steered clear of failure on bench and rows. Hit failure on last set of OH press and pull ups. Pretty impressed with bench progress. Aiming for volume on other lifts, resist urge to increase weight too quickly.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Note to self:

Finally benched body weight for a triple. Taken 5 months and 4 days to get there.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Decline DB press (63) 12.12

Chest supported DB rows (45.5) 12 (48) 8.10

Lying triceps extensions (39) 9.7

DB curls (33) 9.7

Lateral raises (23) 9.9

Band pull aparts (green) 2 sets.

Notes:

Front delts sore this morning. Keeping intensity lower on Wednesday, use as a recovery/reps day until achilles healed. Limit sets.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

OHP ramp triples (64), back off (51.5) 11

SB DS rows ramp fives (95), back off (80) 12

Slight Incline DB press (lowest setting) (58) 10.9.9

Neutral grip pull up ladder (5) 1.2.3.4*

Notes:

Brought legs up in last pull up.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Bench (105) 3 (95) 6 (87.5) 10 (82.5) 11*

Rope landmine row (65) 12 (67.5) 7.8

DB OH press (45.5) 11 (48) 6.7*

Band assist pull ups (Black) 8.6.7

Notes:

Didn't go to failure on last bench set, something went in right wrist.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Note on bands:

Black = XS

Purple = S

Green = M

Blue = L


----------



## IainF (Aug 17, 2020)

YoelD said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Finally benched body weight for a triple. Taken 5 months and 4 days to get there.


 Good man, 1.25x bodyweight soon!


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

IainF said:


> Good man, 1.25x bodyweight soon!


 With any luck! Reckon I could get 120 by the end of the year.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Somehow rushed this and managed to shower and change in the 35 minutes before the morning school run.

Decline DB press (68) 12.7.9

CSDBR (48) 12 (50.5) 11 (53) 7

Lying triceps extensions (41.5) 7.6

DB curls (35.5) 7.7

Lateral raises (20.5) 12 (23) 8

Notes:

Too tired first thing after crap sleep. Put too much weight on for triceps and biceps (morning brain fog and kids screaching). Messed up some of the rest periods due to rushing.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

OHP ramp triples to 65. Back off (52.5) 11

Swissbar dead stop rows fives to 97.5. Back off (82.5) 11

Low Incline dumbbell press (58) 12 (60.5) 10 (63) 9

Neutral grip pull up ladder (5) 1.2.3.4.4

Notes:

Failed last set of pull ups, legs came up on last rep.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Bench (107.5) 3 (97.5) 6 (90) 10 (85) 9*

Rope landmine row (67.5) 10.8.8

Dumbbell OH press (48) 10.7.6

Pull ups 7.5.4

Notes.

Sharp shoulder pain on last set. Didn't hit failure on bench. Pain very little during OHP. Grip slipping today on pull ups, didn't hit failure for back.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Not the best day, the deltoid pain reared it's ugly head:

Decline DB press (70.5) 10.10.7*

Chest supported DB rows (53) 12 (58) 9.8

Lying triceps extensions (41.5) 9.7

DB curls (35.5) 6.8**

Notes:

Hamstring went into spasm on last set of decline. Held bottom position for around 10 seconds before getting out some reps.

Right lateral deltoid pain was too much on curls. Ditched lateral raises even when attempting half the planned weight. Oddly, doesn't affect OHP.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Shoulder press ramp triples to 66.5kg. Back off (54kg) 12

SB DS rows ramp fives to 100kg. Back off (85kg) 10

Decline DB press (73) 10.7.7

NG pull ups (7.5) 1.2.3

Notes:

Felt strong today, so decided to go heavier on pull ups. Felt more difficult than I thought it would be.

Switching Incline DB to Wednesday and decline to Friday. Pain in shoulder didn't affect OHP, but felt it on decline.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Fasting yesterday for Kippur. Switched to two days per week from today.

Rope landmine row (70) 8.8.8

Decline DB row (73) 9.8.6

Pull ups (2.5) 5.5.4

DB OHP (50.5) 8.6.7

Chest supported DB rows (60.5) 10.8

Lying triceps extensions (41.5) 10 (44) 6

Notes:

No flat or Incline bench, shoulder top injured. Stick with decline unless pain starts there.

New ranges for above:

Rope LMR 6-10

Decline DB 6-10

Pull ups 5-8

Shoulder press 6-10

CSDBR 8-12

Triceps 6-10


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Yesterday:

OHP (69) 2 (56.5) 9

SB DS rows (102.5) 5 (87.5) 9

Decline DB press (73) 11.6.8

NG pull ups (10) 1.2.3

CSDBR (60.5) 12 (63) 7.7

Seated triceps extensions (26.5) 12 (29) 9

DB upright drag row (39) 8.8.8

Notes:

Attempt same weights for OHP and SB rows on Thursday. If fail to get target reps, reduce by 10% the following week and work back up.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Rope landmine row (70) 12 (72.5) 8.8

Decline DB press (75.5) 9.8.7

Pull ups (2.5) 5.4.4

DB shoulder press (50.5) 9.7.6

CSDBR (63) 9.8.7

Lying triceps extensions (44) 7.5

Notes:

Pull ups and shoulder press didn't feel too great. Failed each set of pull ups.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Weighted jumps, ramping triples 0, 13kg, 23kg, 33kg

Deadlift ramping fives to 90kg

Seated barbell twists (6.5) 15 (11.5)12 (14) 12

Leg raises 10.10.10

Notes:

Starting light. Add 5kg per week to top set of DL. Maintain speed and height of jumps, don't chase weights.

No squats, etc, due to injury history. Focus more on speed, dead stop power.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Been a bit lazy recording:

9th October

OHP (69) 3 (56.5)10

SB DS row (102.5) 5 (87.5) 11

Decline DB (75.5) 9 (78) 6.7

NG pull ups (12.5) 1.2

CSDBR (63) 12 (65.5) 6.6

Seated triceps extensions (29) 12 (31.5) 8

DB upright rows (39) 11.9


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

12th October

Rope landmine row (75) 8.7.8

Decline DB (78) 8.6.7

Pull ups (2.5) 5.5.4

DB shoulder press (53) 7.5.6

CSDBR (68) 9.6.7

Lying triceps extensions (46.5) 6.5


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

14th October

Weighted jumps triples 13.23.33.38kg

Deadlift ramping 5s to 95kg

Barbell twists (13.5) 15 (16.5) 15 (19) 12

Leg raises 15 (3) 12.10


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

16th October

OHP (71.5) FAILED (59) 7

SB DS Row (105) 4 (90) 10

Decline DB (78) 10.6.7

NG pull ups (15) 1.2

CSDBR (68) 11.7.8

Seated triceps extensions (31.5) 12 (34) 8

DB upright rows (41.5) 9.9.8


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Rope landmine row (60) 14.10.11

Flat DB press (63) 13.11.10

Pull ups (purple band - small) 12.8.9

DB shoulder press (38) 14.10.9

CSDBR (53) 15.10.9

Lying triceps extensions (31.5) 13.9

Notes:

Switched to flat DB press. Shoulder pain not bad with slow eccentric.

Forearms limiting pull ups at higher reps.

Using 5 weeks waves: add 5kg to lifts per week for 5 weeks, drop by 15kg and repeat cycle.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Weighted jumps, ramping triples 0.13.23.33.38.43kg

Clean deadlift ramping 5s 50.60 70.80.90.100

Barbell twists (19) 20 (21.5) 15.16

Leg raises (3) 17.14.12


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

23rd October

OHP ramping triples to 56.5kg. Back off (44) 16

SBDSR ramping fives to 90kg. Back off (75) 15

Flat DB press (65.5) 13.10.10

NG pull ups 1.2.3.4.5.6

CSDBR (55.5) 14.10.10

Seated OH triceps extensions (34) 10.8

DB upright rows (34.5) 16.13.10


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Today:

Rope LM rows (65) 14.11.11

Flat DB press (66.75*) 14.9.9

Pull ups (black/xs) 9.7.6

DB shoulder press (43) 14.10.9

CSDBR (58) 13.12.9

Lying triceps extensions (36.5) 11.7

* kids nicked one of the 1.25kg plates from one of the dumbbells and I didn't notice. Was supposed to use 68kg.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

So, injury list:
Golfers elbow, right elbow 
Pinched nerve, lower right back
Tumor in left foot.
Old injury recurred in right knee.

As a result, as well as way too much time off, certain movements I can't currently do:
Bench press/floor press with barbell
Rows or pull ups without using straps
Deadlifts/cleans/RDLs/Squats (anything where my feet are on the floor, foot goes into spasm).

So it's isolation for legs and a few upper body movements.

Bugger


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Two words… Rice bucket.

😉


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Right, where was I?

Back on it now, have been lifting weights again properly since summer.

Current body weight: 97.5kg
Current body fat: too much
Current injury status: ruptured tendon in right knee, tendonosis in right elbow, tumour in foot.

Current lifts: bench max 127.5kg, OHP 82.5kg, squat 0.00kg (down from 135 X 3).

Turning 40 in just over four weeks, need to stop being lazy and weak. And must remember to update this journal tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Life begins at 40..... Still young - go for it! 💪💯


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Life begins at 40..... Still young - go for it! 💪💯


Thanks mate.
Decided to take the rest of this week off to rest the joints and start again fresh(er) on Monday. See if I can get past the psychological blocks.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

Ok, so new programme ready for Monday:
A. 
Deficit floor press 1x2-4, 1x5-7, 1x8-10, 1xAMRAP
Bench grip deadstop rows 4x6-10
Seated dumbbell press 3x7-12
Band pulldowns 3x8-15
Triceps pullovers 2x5-8
Reverse flyes (small incline) 3x8-16

B.
OHP same rep scheme as DFP
Chest supported dumbbell rows (low angle) 4x7-12
Incline dumbbell press (around 30°) 3x7-12
Band pulldowns 3x8-15
Seated triceps bar extensions 2x7-12
Reverse flyes 3x8-16

Alternate both, 3 days per week.
Book in with physio for hip and leg injuries


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

YoelD said:


> View attachment 184553


You're not obese! You have bit of muscle too by the looks of it.


----------

